# Move Plaza & Customizing Plaza Appearance



## GAMESweet (Jul 4, 2020)

I would really love it if we can like pay Tom Nook, to move the plaza somewhere else on the island. If there's enough space somewhere on the island. Because where the plaza is on my island, it isn't really a great spot and is preventing me from getting creative for my entrance. Since the plaza on my island is very close to my airport.

Tom Nook could request 1 million bells to relocate the plaza. Since its a larger place to move.

Also I would love to be able to change the plaza's flooring, to a different type of flooring. Because I would love to get the plaza to match the paths textures. Since the plaza current flooring is a bit bland and it would be helpful to change its theme.

To change the plaza's flooring theme. You could talk to Tom Nook in the Residential building. And he would provide you the styles to choose from. How you want your plaza to look like, at the cost of bells. And would be applied the following day. 

The plaza ideas that I suggested, could only be like a 5 star island feature.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jul 4, 2020)

I don't think they'll ever let us move the plaza around, but I don't see why they wouldn't let us customize the flooring. They could give us the option to put a stone flooring, just like in New Leaf, or something like that.


----------



## xara (Jul 4, 2020)

i’m content with my plaza placement but being able to customize its appearance + even being able to change the airport’s appearance would be amazing ;w;


----------



## marea (Jul 4, 2020)

I dont think the chance of them allowing us to move the plaza around is that big, because why would they not make it so from the start. However, i think they might add the option to change the entire look of your plaza and not just the flooring since you can change the design of your town hall in new leaf, and also the train station. Even the police station had more than one design, so i think nh should give you more options when it comes to buildings.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 4, 2020)

I don’t really understand why we can’t move the Town Hall. Seems really random to me. Maybe they didn’t want people to put the TH in the back of the island? 

Idk, but another thing that annoys me is the fact that we can’t change the shop appearances like NL. That’s worse that the TH situation imo


----------



## SirSean (Jul 4, 2020)

I wish I could make my pathways attach to the plaza properly. Also being able to customize the flooring would be a welcome addition.


----------

